
Brainstorming with Marc Andreessen - cryptoz
http://fortune.com/2015/04/10/brainstorming-with-marc-andreessen/
======
datashovel
Interesting point he made about how innovation will bring down prices in
healthcare / education, and in turn there will be a boom in demand in places
in the world that don't currently have ability to afford these services.

What I think is left to be decided is what kind of innovations will happen in
these spaces, which plays into the above point as to how much the innovation
will either create or destroy jobs in those sectors.

For example, Khan Academy. For someone with an internet connection they can
teach themselves and/or leverage the community when they come across something
they're having trouble understanding. These days there are so many resources
available about so many things, it's hard to imagine people will suddenly
become more inclined to want to pay for something they can get for free
online. So perhaps the only jobs that are truly safe in education are those on
the fringe / cutting edge. Theorists / researchers, etc.

In healthcare it's more hazy I think, but still the innovations will either
try to tackle "enabling" technologies which make it easier for doctors to do
their job, or cut the middle man entirely and go direct to consumer. For
example, why would I need a doctor to tell me I have cancer if I have a
compact portable device that can tell me the answer to this question with
99.99% accuracy?

So, then perhaps those who are truly safe are surgeons or researchers. Then
again with more early detection / preventative innovation my hunch is, as a
result, far fewer people will end up on the operating table.

